# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Huawei Module Version 3.01 - 8th June 2020

## mohamed73

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *Only buy from Official Resellers and Distributors* *We are not responsible if not bought from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*      *Uni-Android Tool - UAT - HUAWEI MODULE Version : 3.01*   *Release Notes: *   Huawei Qualcomm :* 
Supported Functions :  EDL Supported functions :*  *Update.APP Direct Flashing**Qualcomm 9008 XML Flashing [Multiple XML Flashing Supported]**Auto detection of Maximum Models**Reset FRP**Format | FRP**Read Pattern**Read Info.**Backup Security**Wipe Security**Restore Security**Read full XML Firmware [rawprogramm + Patch ]**Reset Screen Locks without data loss**Disable Screen Locks without data loss**Fix 9008 Port**Remove Huawei ID**Some minor bug fixed*  *ADB Support Functions :*  *Read Info.**Reset FRP**Format | FRP**Read Pattern**Backup Security**Wipe Security**Restore Security**Reset Screen Locks without data loss**Disable Screen Locks without data loss* *Fastboot Supported Functions :*  *Read Info.**Format | FRP**Wipe Security* ** Huawei Hisilicon Support  *Kirin 620**Kirin 650**Kirin 655**Kirin 658**Kirin 659**Kirin 910**Kirin 920**Kirin 925**Kirin 930**Kirin 935**Kirin 950**Kirin 955**Kirin 960**Kirin 970* *Functions Supported :*  *Read Device Information [Fastboot]**Unlock Bootloader Temp [COM 1.0]**Unlock Bootloader [COM 1.0]**Unlock Bootloader- New Method [COM 1.0]**Reset FRP [ COM 1.0 | Fastboot]* *Flashers :*  *Upgrade Mode Flasher [ Multiple Files Flash Support ]**COM 1.0 Board Firmware Flasher**Fastboot Mode Board Firmware Flasher**Fastboot Mode Update.app Direct Flashing**Extractor**Update.app Extraction to XML Firmware**Extract All or Extract Single file from Update.app*   *WARNING : IMEI             Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair is      Intended    to     Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written in Phone      Back .* *               We are not responsible for any Problem caused by mis-using    this          Function. User will be Sole Responsible for any illegal     Activity   done   by     using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.  * *D o w n l o a d L i n k*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*** *-: Buy Now | Official Website :-* *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -: Official Support : -  Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Offical Turkey Support Forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   -: Official Resellers :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -: Official Telegram News Channel :-   Telegram Channel :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * -: Official Telegram Help & Support Group :-   Telegram Channel :-  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

